# first shot at snow for boston?



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

They say we have a 30% chance of snow monday december 4th, however, they are sure we will see mid sixtys on thursday november 30th. Gotta love new england!


----------



## sir spaniourd (Jan 7, 2005)

even if it snows I think it will melt. The ground is still too warm


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

I'm inclined to agree with you SS, we still have a months work to bang out, some sod to install, 100 lawns to winterize, some kubota work,etc. I would really like to see some plowing action the first week of january continuing right through february & march.payup


----------



## gordyo (Feb 12, 2002)

The heck with plowing the snow. I'm still waiting to play in it and actually use my sled this year. Only sledded 110 miles last year, it was an awful season.


----------

